
Geek Celebs: When They Were Students - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/career/76111/geek-celebs-when-they-were-students
======
swolchok
I'm disappointed they didn't mention Larry Page's proposal for a monorail to
connect Michigan's North and Central Campuses for the freshman intro to
engineering class. It pops up as a joke at Michigan every so often, especially
w.r.t. soliciting for donations from alumni. He briefly mentions it in this
interview: <http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/page/pag0int-3>

